# WIC, CDing, and breastfeeding- let's get together



## soladeo (Feb 19, 2005)

A while back, WIC sent my husband and I info on the program. We don't qualify for WIC (barely!









),but the pamphlet got me thinking. The pamphlet ASSUMED we used formula, and this REALLY bothered me. Well, now I'm thinking it's time to get active. I think WIC should offer incentives for breastfeeding and CDing-- such as: free help from lacation consultants, free rentals of pumps, donated dipes or vouchers for them and education on the care and use of cloth. What do you think? Let's get a grassroots thing going! I envision letters/conversations with the agency and legislators. If that doesn't work, finding grants to start an organization-or working with La Leche, to educate low income women.

Breastmilk is obviously best for children, and agencies that work with women should help with any barriers. Low income kids often have a hard time as it is, and human milk gives them a better start than formula. Also, the dangers of disposables affect their health, and rates of asthma, obesity, and other health prob. are higher for low income kids. I know of what I speak, having worked in a family shelter and as a teacher before I was a SAHM. What do you say?


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soladeo*
I think WIC should offer incentives for breastfeeding and CDing-- such as: free help from lacation consultants, free rentals of pumps, donated dipes or vouchers for them and education on the care and use of cloth.

I'm not sure if WIC varies by state but where we lived before WIC was VERY bfing friendly (at least in a 6 months exclusive kinda way). When I went they assumed I was bfing (although that might have been b/c of how I looked :LOL ), they offered cheap pump rentals for working moms (maybe free if you needed it, I don't know) and could set you up with a lactation consultant for free. You also got more food (literally) if you are bfing- more protein actually I think (peanutbutter or tuna fish). They did not give out cereal vouchers until your baby was six months either. Of course, they also give formula, but I understand that. I agree, there was SO SO SO SO much more they could have done, but it was better than I expected. The women who worked there knew bfing was best- I doubt they were crazy lactivists, but they did help alot of my friends (and me). The lactation consultant they used was affiliated with the hospital and she is GREAT (I saw her when ds was born).........There was no formula advertsing either, but lots of mamas in the waiting room talked about it.

I'd also love the CDing idea- but please understand that many poor women (myself included) do not always have access to laundry/$ for dipes *at all*. Literally- when ds was born I got free dipes because I had NO diaper budget, seriously NONE. I hated using sposies, especially these, but it was the only option. At that point I was a single mama, going to grad school and bringing my son with me, I also taught (with him with me, I couldn't leave him), it was winter in the midwest and the nearest laundry was 15 minutes away- MINIMUM amount of time to do one load of laundry was one hour and 40 minutes and it costs $4 (alot for me at the time)....so basically I would have gladly accepted and gratefully used donated cloth dipes- but only if someone could have also helped with laundry. This isn't an unusual situation either- lots of moms in public housing and transitional housing do not have access to clean water (much less laundry facilities). Of course there is always hand washing- but that assumes alot of time (and clean water).

I agree though- it sucks that the crappiest products are pushed on poor women


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I agree with the PP. My WIC offered breast pumps when available, they offer referrals to LLL, organize carpools there, give BF counseling in the office, etc. I think it's pretty universal that BFing mothers get the tuna, the beans, the milk, the carrots, etc.

But CDing? Nah, I think that's a bad idea. Why? Because (around here at least) WIC is for feeding moms, babies, and children. If they have extra $ in their budget (that they'd need if they were to distribute CDs. NO ONE is going to donate that many CDs.), I'd much rather see them put that into lowering the income restrictions for people to qualify, so that more women and children can benefit, or at the very least offer organic eggs or more fresh fruit/veggie choices.

Sure, mention CDing whenever you mention diapering at all, but I don't think ANY of the funds should go there--Grants, Donations, State Aid, Federal Aid, ANYTHING. Just my opinion.

BUT--I'm all in favor for you starting this grassroots CD thing with DSS (department of social services) or DCFS (department of child and family services) or whatever other organization you guys have that provides welfare and such. I just don't see it relating much to WIC.

Best Wishes,
Kelly

ETA: I'd also be opposed to WIC using their funds to distribute disposables. If KMart donates 10 cases of Huggies to the office and they want to give those out, great! If some CD company donates 10 cases of CDs, and they want to give them out, GREAT! But not one dime of WICs budget, IMO, should go to diapers. There are other services that provide diapers, diaper budget money, etc.


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

My husband recently lost his job and this was a very humbling experience for the both of us! Both of our families helped out sending money, clothes for the boys. Luckily, we were able to collect unemployment but at first it took a couple of weeks to kick in (and it is VERY little) so we got on Food stamps,WIC and medicaid. I totally agree that WIC is very BF friendly! But what annoys me is they don't allow organic milk, cheese etc. What makes the government think that us poor people enjoy unhealthy eating habits? I had one of the nutritrionalists tell me I should teach the other mothers how to eat and feed their children right, wait there's an idea, get WIC to go organic and offer cooking classes!!! Just an idea! Oh and by the way, I CD too, and would love to have a CD company donate some diapers or get some used ones!!! That would be wonderful!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My WIC made me take a bfing class before baby was born as part of my recertification. The have a free lactation consult, too. I know that they have a pump program, too, but I don't know what it is. My mom asked if they have many bfers only and the dietitician said they didn't, but they really try to get the moms to do because it's such a great thing.


----------



## mely (Feb 16, 2005)

I think that when done properly - WIC can be a wonderful program. I'd love to see them work to take away the stigma of breastfeeding - I heard that in some cultures - it's something that only the lower class women do.

I think WIC is way too quick to hand out the formula - We do not qualify for WIC now but I got it when my boys were young and I remember getting a lot of food when I was nursing. I remember being one of the only people in my town to nurse and everyone else just took the free formula. Sadly - you could hand out full prime rib dinners and folks would still choose to use formula...


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I think that is a GREAT idea. I'd love to be a part of that somehow. Soladao...let me know if you move forward with this, okay?


----------



## acrathbun (Apr 27, 2004)

I work w/ a handful of WIC clients (I'm an LC) and was pleasantly surprised to see a pamphlet that they hand out to mothers of 12-18m olds and in one part it says "keep nursing me, it keeps me healthy" I was so excited to see that


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

WIC here is also very breastfeeding friendly. They offer free electric pumps, not to rent, to keep. They have a lactation consultant who walks around & talks to the pg women about breastfeeding, as in "I see you are pg, have you considered BF & if not, why?" She gives out books & a 24 hour help line phone number. At that time when I spoke with her, she was nursing her 2 1/2 year old. I'd definately say that they really push BF & don't mention the free formula.

I did receive formula from WIC for my children & it was a life saver. My 2 youngest had medical problems where BF was completely out of the question. WIC covered their prescription formula that otherwise cost $45 a can.

With the cost of laundrymats & disposable diapers here, washing your own CD's would cost more than buying disposable diapers.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

I've had a pretty good experience with the WIC around here. I've gotten a free Medela hand pump to keep, cloth nursing pads, and a baby tshirt in size 18 months that says 'happy and healthy- breastfed' or something along those lines. The lady that prints the checks always complains about how they give too much juice and too early, but says that the system is set up really poorly and would completely crash if they tried to remove them from the 4-6 month checks.









I've also seen nursing shirts laying around but haven't asked about getting any.

I do notice though that at the stores the cashiers often comment about not usually seeing the bfing package checks. And I wish they would extend the nursing mother package beyond 1 year as a way to encourage nursing past 1 year.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

Where i live, WIC encourages breastfeeding and does rent hospital grade pumps ( i used one myself). They dont assume nursing stops at 1 year. Here, they keep giving you checks if you are nursing beyond a year. They have lactation consultant right intheir office to help you with any problems you may have. SO i guess it varies from place to place. even the pamphelets they give her encourage breastfeeding for an extended period. they do give formula and even cover prescription formula if you need it, but they dont advertise formula. They promote breastfeeding in many ways (t shirts, posters, pamphlets) and let those who need formula have it.

of course, CDing would be a grea thing to see promoted. but i dont think it's very easy as many people here dont have their own washers and dryers. but WIC here doesnt give diapers or vouchers for them. there are other places that do (hospital, teen maternity program) but you have to have a geniuine need. WIC just does food here.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

WIC is supposed to be a nutrition program, so it wouldn't make sense for them to offer CD incentives. (Though I think some other program for that would be great! Come to think of it, it's not only poor people that could benefit from learning more about CDs. Many middle-class people still think it would never work for them.)

I got a free Medela electric pump when I was on WIC (not without hassle, but still, in the end I got it). I'd like to see them offer one to all bf moms and not make them have to ask for it. Also, I think SAHMs should get one too - the only reason I got one was because I was a half-time student at the time.


----------



## mountain (Dec 12, 2001)

I think they should provide more than carrots to breastfeeding women. How about organic produce vouchers, & vitamins, and alternatives to all that frickin DAIRY?


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountain*
I think they should provide more than carrots to breastfeeding women. How about organic produce vouchers, & vitamins, and alternatives to all that frickin DAIRY?

or at least organic dairy if desired....i heard they used to allow the fresh ground peanut butter but changed it so you could only get the cheapest skippy/jiffy/etc.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I got wic 5ish years ago to 10ish years ago.

Here they are breastfeeding friendly and were relatively respectful of my choices not to vax and extended breastfeeding.

My benefits as a nursing mother stopped at 1 year and the nurses were apologtetic but they had to follow the regulations.

I received carrots, tuna, peanut butter, cheese, eggs, milk, and juice and cereal.

When baby turned one they started to receive extra food so the loss (for me) was minimal. The quanity of dairy given was huge. They transfered some of the milk dairy to cheese dairy for me and I still had milk for the entire family (when I had two chilren on WIC and ten people in the family) I didn't use all the wic food on the child for whom it was intended because I believe that dairy rich diet wouldn't be the best diet for anyone but I spread the joy to the entire family and it really helped.

We also received coupons to go to produce markets in the summer and early fall. I think this was a PA thing. Apparently the various states run wic differently.

We got plastic diapers every once in awhile and there was a heavy influence from the formula industries. I think the nurses were genuinely happy to see a nursing mother.

DB


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

WIC here is EXTREMELY bf-friendly. In fact, when my daughter was 3 days old I took her to the local WIC office to get some help at their lactation clinic, even though I am not on WIC. They have several LLL leaders who work in their lactation clinic, and they are willing to help out ANYONE who comes in, whether they are WIC recipients or not. They even gave me a breast pump because my nipples were bleeding and I thought that if I pumped some it would help them heal. It turns out that I never used it and returned it unopened, but still ...

My good friend is on WIC, and they have been very supportive of her bf. They have given her two pumps (the second one after their first one broke) even though she only works part-time, and they have TONS of bf literature in their office. They really strive to make bf the norm and ff the aberration. They offer bf classes and they have community outreach workers who talk to pregnant women about bf.

WIC is a _nutrition_ program and I don't think they should be spending their money on diapers. That would just takes money away from the food budget.

Quote:

But what annoys me is they don't allow organic milk, cheese etc. What makes the government think that us poor people enjoy unhealthy eating habits?
Well, yeah, but the object of WIC is to help as many families as possible afford food. If they paid for organic food, there would be significantly less money available for people who need food assistance. We'd like to eat organically, too, but we can't afford it!

Namaste!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I don't think it's always the cost that makes WIC not support organic food. Some organic foods are cheaper than some non-organic foods. We try to eat mostly organic and we don't notice a significant difference in our monthly food budget when we eat organic vs. conventional.

I think WIC pays for the foods they do because of who funds them - the USDA and the dairy council. Of course these organizations want people to drink lots and lots of conventional milk.

What would make the most sense is if moms were given vouchers that were similar to coupons - instead of being told "you can have a pound of non-organic carrots" the voucher could read "$2 off any purchase of carrots" and then they could buy whatever kind they wanted.


----------



## chickadee79 (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*

We also received coupons to go to produce markets in the summer and early fall. I think this was a PA thing. Apparently the various states run wic differently.

DB

Unfortunately, WIC stopped doing the coupons for the produce markets, at least in the part of PA I'm in. They told me it was because of lack of interest/use. I was pretty bummed since I did use them.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
I don't think it's always the cost that makes WIC not support organic food. Some organic foods are cheaper than some non-organic foods. We try to eat mostly organic and we don't notice a significant difference in our monthly food budget when we eat organic vs. conventional.

It probably depends on where you live, because I once did an item-by-item comparison of organic vs. non-organic for the items I regularly buy, and I would have spent more than twice as much to buy my regular items in their organic versions.

But I agree with you that that the source of WIC's funding probably impacts what you can get.

Namaste!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

What I really don't like is that WIC pays for peanut butter that has added sugar and trans fats, but won't pay for the kind that is just peanuts and salt, like Adam's (which is not organic).

The reason they won't pay for it is because they only want to pay for 18-oz jars, while Adams comes in 16 and 26 oz. They won't let me get a 16-oz jar with the coupon.

I think this is worth writing to them about, even though I'm not a recipient anymore.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I never got that one, either, Greaseball. Government logical? I guess its an oxymoron and WIC is the govt. at its best, sigh.

db


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

The WIC around here was supportive of breastfeeding, but didn't seem very happy about it. Almost like it was more difficult for *them.* They did not offer any kind of breast pump, and told me that if I was a working mother (outside the home) they could rent me a pump at a reduced cost.







: Though helpful, I guess.. it wasn't exactly supportive IMO.

And the food choices? Eek! Why so much juice? And why not organic foods or soy milk? I don't use WIC anymore because our family doesn't eat half the things in it.







And I used to get harrassed for skin pricks by people that didn't even know how to give them. Gah!


----------

